# Looking to buy new Honda HSS724CT or HSS724CTD ( electric start) or HSS928CT, is 24 large enough vs 28 inch and need Electric?



## lennyvita (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello,

I live in Newfoundland and have a steep paved driveway. I was looking at an Airens track model or Honda. I seem to prefer the reliability of a Honda but im sure Airens is just as good. 

The local dealership has a 24 inch Honda HSS724CT and a HSS724CTD( electric start and also 28 HSS928CT in stock, they are out of the HSS928CTD ( electric start model of the 28 inch)
My driveway is about 5000 sq feet and have about 1000 sq FT front of a fairly steep incline. it is paved blacktop this year. 

My question is with Newfoundland wet snow, would i be better off with the HSS928CT vs the 24 inch model. Also is there a big need for Electric start and also the extra features. I think the Electric start models has some kind of feature for shutting off the machine before breaking a shear bolt. 

The local dealer don't have any HSS928CTD only HSS928CT. I know all Hondas are expensive, am I missing out on not getting an Electric model and would i need a 28 inch for more HP and wet snow vs a 24.

I can live without electric start but cannot decide on what's the best value for the money. there are no HSS928CTD in stock. It is about a $500 difference between the 24 HSS724CT and the HSS724CTD and $1000 difference for the HSS928CT or $500 from the 24 inch electric and non electric 28 inch.

TLDR : my question would the 24 inch model cut it vs the 28 inch for Newfoundland weather and is it worth the Electric upgrade?

Here is my driveway it wraps around the back and is level on top about 5000-5500 sq ft total


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome to SBF! My thoughts are go with the bigger machine so long as it is in budget. It’s better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. Electric start is nice at any age but if you are getting older and have a wrecked arm like me electric start (12v battery / key) is just wonderful at the end of your drive where you always seem to run out of fuel. Whatever you decide on it will beat shoveling.


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Lennyvita,
At first, the Shear Bolt Guard System is only available on the 928CTD AND the 1332CTD and not on any other Honda blowers in Canada. So if you choose either the 724CT or 724CTD or the 928CT, none of them have the Shear Bolt Guard System. Is electric start a nice feature to have, yes. But is it absolutely necessary, no, because Honda GX Engines on the HSS series blowers are very easy to start. I have a 1332ACTD and I use the pull cord from time to time and starts on first pull 95% of the time and 5% second pull. As for the width, and the driveway you have, I would choose the 928 because of the larger bucket. Not that the 724 wouldn't do the job, just that it would take more time to do the job. If time is not a concern, then the 724 would work fine and saving a bit of money. But if I had to choose, I would go for the 928, just my opinion. Hope it helps.


----------



## lennyvita (Jan 2, 2022)

Spyle said:


> Hi Lennyvita,
> At first, the Shear Bolt Guard System is only available on the 928CTD AND the 1332CTD and not on any other Honda blowers in Canada. So if you choose either the 724CT or 724CTD or the 928CT, none of them have the Shear Bolt Guard System. Is electric start a nice feature to have, yes. But is it absolutely necessary, no, because Honda GX Engines on the HSS series blowers are very easy to start. I have a 1332ACTD and I use the pull cord from time to time and starts on first pull 95% of the time and 5% second pull. As for the width, and the driveway you have, I would choose the 928 because of the larger bucket. Not that the 724 wouldn't do the job, just that it would take more time to do the job. If time is not a concern, then the 724 would work fine and saving a bit of money. But if I had to choose, I would go for the 928, just my opinion. Hope it helps.


Hello Spyle, 

thank you for the correct information. I am new to the specs and was not aware the Shear Bolt guard system is not available. I do agree for my driveway size and time to clear things, I would be better off with the 28 inch cut. I know electric start is a good feature to have but i don't think I would need that as Hondas do usually start first or 2nd pull. I am leaning toward the 28 inch as it has a larger engine and can do the job quicker is what really counts vs convenience of electric start. 

in Newfoundland the snow is wet and heavy at times, So I think I am better off with the more HP option of the larger Honda GX270T2 motor. Thank you for the information and advise.


----------



## lennyvita (Jan 2, 2022)

vmax29 said:


> Welcome to SBF! My thoughts are go with the bigger machine so long as it is in budget. It’s better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. Electric start is nice at any age but if you are getting older and have a wrecked arm like me electric start (12v battery / key) is just wonderful at the end of your drive where you always seem to run out of fuel. Whatever you decide on it will beat shoveling.


Hello V


vmax29 said:


> Welcome to SBF! My thoughts are go with the bigger machine so long as it is in budget. It’s better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. Electric start is nice at any age but if you are getting older and have a wrecked arm like me electric start (12v battery / key) is just wonderful at the end of your drive where you always seem to run out of fuel. Whatever you decide on it will beat shoveling.


Hello Vmax29

I am also thinking i am better off with the larger machine for wet snow. the electric start model is not available in 28 inch and i am ok pulling it over as it should start the first few pulls. Yes i agree either model beats shoveling.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I also vote for the 28" model. Good luck with what you end up with. 👍


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi Lenny,

I picked up the HSS928CTD this fall and have only used it once, but very happy with my choice. I live in NS and we also get a lot of wet snow and this was one of the reasons I went for the larger machine. My driveway is also paved and sloped but considerable shorter than yours. Just did a quick check and the only place I can see the HSS928CTD in the Maritimes is in PEI. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I agree with the others, the 28" Honda is the better choice for your situation.

Good decision passing on the tracked Compact Ariens, while the Hondas are more money you will be much happier with the Honda when dealing with the big dumps of wet heavy snow.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

For that big of a drive, go with the 28”. If you can source the CTD version, it’s worth it. The auger protection system works well, as does the extra articulation of the chute deflector (not available on non electric start models). The electric start is nice to have imo and there is also an hour meter.

I recently sold my 928CTD and tried to time the sale with a 1332 CTD that is on order but still hasn’t shown up. I now have a 1332 without electric start because I needed a larger machine than my back up 622 with heavy snow fall happening. As stated, Honda engines start very easily, so you will have no problems there.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Have you considered to buy the Kraken? Supposed to be better than Honda in wet snow. And you can work all that ground much faster because of the much stronger engine. Just asking  I just sold a Yamaha YS1028 that are stronger than the Honda 928. (bought an Ariens Rapidtrak hydro pro 28). The reason was because it was very slow with heavy loads. With your driveway I would choose a larger Honda than the 928 if you want a Honda.

Dag


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Have you considered to buy the Kraken? Supposed to be better than Honda in wet snow. And you can work all that ground much faster because of the much stronger engine. Just asking  I just sold a Yamaha YS1028 that are stronger than the Honda 928. (bought an Ariens Rapidtrak hydro pro 28). The reason was because it was very slow with heavy loads. With your driveway I would choose a larger Honda than the 928 if you want a Honda.
> 
> Dag


The Kraken is in the same pricing category as the Yamaha 1332, and around $2000.00 more than than a loaded Honda 1332. $2000,00+ more than the loaded Honda HSS 928 .

If I was going to spend that much on a blower, then my money goes to a Yamaha 1332. I’m sure the Kraken is one hell of a machine but looking at what goes into the build of a Yamaha top to bottom? Easy decision.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> The Kraken is in the same pricing category as the Yamaha 1332, and around $2000.00 more than than a loaded Honda 1332. $2000,00+ more than the loaded Honda HSS 928 .
> 
> If I was going to spend that much on a blower, then my money goes to a Yamaha 1332. I’m sure the Kraken is one hell of a machine but looking at what goes into the build of a Yamaha top to bottom? Easy decision.


I agree that Yamaha 1332 is a very good choice. They have really good quality.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

I cross shopped the Yamaha 1028 with the Honda 928 I bought and while I am a big fan of Yamaha (have a couple of their ATVs) the 1028 was $500 more and did not have a fully electric chute. Nice machine but could not justify paying more for it.


----------



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

28" is only 17% wider than 24". But 52 metrics tons/hour is 24% more clearing capacity than 42. On that 5000 sq ft driveway, in Canada cold, for the next few decades, I would take the 928. That time is easily more than $500-1000 to me.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Dash said:


> I cross shopped the Yamaha 1028 with the Honda 928 I bought and while I am a big fan of Yamaha (have a couple of their ATVs) the 1028 was $500 more and did not have a fully electric chute. Nice machine but could not justify paying more for it.


Tough decision. I was in the same boat over the Christmas break. A new 2020-1028 was selling for the same price as my 928CTD. I had been holding out for a 1332 CTD to come in to my local dealer but it was delayed, and the snow started falling heavy after I sold my 928. I went with a non electric start HSS1332 so I would have a blower. Also tried to source a yammy 1332 but it was in another price echelon and a 4 to 500 dollar shipping cost. Used ones on the other side of the country


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

OP

There is a Yamha 928 for sale in Western Newfoundland. Comparable to the Honda and a bit more unique.

Yamaha 9/28 Snowblower with Tracks! | Snowblowers | Corner Brook | Kijiji


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

For 55,000 sq ft I'd buy a used locomotive that was used to clear snow from the RR right of way in Colorado mountain passes.
Seriously, I'd second or third the larger machine. I've only needed the electric start twice to start my Honda, and I think both times I had the fuel petcock turned off. You might try starting the machine in the store (or out back) to see how much pull it takes and if your arm can handle it.
I think some folks put an inexpensive Amazon starter and battery on their (older) Hondas. Might you be able to do this later on a modern machine if you need it? I don't know. Ask Andy - @tabora.


----------



## lennyvita (Jan 2, 2022)

WrenchIt said:


> For 55,000 sq ft I'd buy a used locomotive that was used to clear snow from the RR right of way in Colorado mountain passes.
> Seriously, I'd second or third the larger machine. I've only needed the electric start twice to start my Honda, and I think both times I had the fuel petcock turned off. You might try starting the machine in the store (or out back) to see how much pull it takes and if your arm can handle it.
> I think some folks put an inexpensive Amazon starter and battery on their (older) Hondas. Might you be able to do this later on a modern machine if you need it? I don't know. Ask Andy - @tabora.


Hello, LOL, yes i had an extra 0 in my reported driveway size. its 5500 sq ft. not 55000 lol. I would want my own professional snow plow for that size. I have fixed my original post. I will continue to look for a model with electric start and if not settle for the manual 28 inch


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

The power to chute width is close to the same. The 724 is a tad better but not enough to make much if any difference.

The real issue is do you need a narrower width to get into some places like I do or is it free and open driveway?

If its free and open the 28 is nicer as it clears quicker. If not, you just make another pass or two with the 24 inch.


----------

